# What's going on at ivf Wales?



## daisydot (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi Girls does anyone know what's happening at the clinic? After a long wait to be eligible for tx I made an appointment for the end of July, this was then changed to the end of september and I have now recived a letter changing the appointment to October. I have only seen Janet Evans before but this new appointment is with DR Jose (cant remember other name)

Im feeling so frustrated I could cry. Does anyone know how the current situation for donor sperm is and how long the wait for diui currently is? Also do you think they would backdate us on the waiting list to July?

Sorry for the moaning and all the questions just really want to get going with tx xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Daisydot. Sorry you are feeling frustrated. I understand the clinic has some staffing issues, Janet Evans has left. I can only suggest that you keep in touch to try and get a cancellation. Sorry I couldn't be more help


----------



## daisydot (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Mrs Thomas, it makes some sense know I know Janet Evans has left. I know the clinic are doing their best and i suppose they can only do so much. Thanks again.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Yep lots of changes, janet evans has gone to gynea I believe. I advise talking to a lady called stephanie herring regarding waiting lists


----------



## mila27 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi
It seems to be a lot of chenges. Is janet still in Cardiff ? I have spend a day trying to speak to Arrianna or Staphany but nobody has anserwed the phone. it is frustrating


----------

